# Taking a DSLR as hand luggage to Paris from UK



## ShaCow (Jun 24, 2008)

I am flying to Paris this Friday from the UK, and I believe I can take up to 12kg as hand luggage.


I was just wondering if I can take my DSLR and its bag on the plane as hand luggage.

I dont want to use the checkin bagage option as ive heard a lot of stories of peoples bags being thrown around etc.


this is my first flight so everythings new to me.

anyone help?


thanks, Shaun


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 24, 2008)

12 Kg sounds VERY high to me - thought it was usually around 5 Kg. I take my DSLR bag as hand luggage always. Never had a problem.


----------



## Steph (Jun 24, 2008)

Check the weight limit on the hand luggage and make sure the dimensions of your camera bag don't exceed the maximum dimensions for hand luggage. If weight and dimensions of your euipment are within the guidelines for hand luggage, it is OK to carry on the plane. Do NOT check your camera in. Checked-in luggage are handled carelessly and your equipment could be damaged or even stolen.


----------



## Overread (Jun 24, 2008)

Agreed - checkin is not where you want your camera (if it absolutly must be in there make sure its well insured against damages in transit and theft)
One think that some people have tried is to carry their camera bag with lenses in and to have their camera (and a modest lens) round their neck on the neck tie - it tends to get overlooked as baggage that way - buts its not foolproof!


----------



## ShaCow (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you all!

Im flying with air france, I will check my camera bags sizes.. Its only a lowpro over the shoulder bag, I think its the aw300. (pretty small) .. Air france has a 12kg limit on hand luggage. so I was wondering if I was going to be able to get my cloths in another bag, maybe a laptop back etc and forget baggage completely? - What do you think? (oh, btw, im only going for the weekend)


----------



## Steph (Jun 24, 2008)

ShaCow said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> Im flying with air france, I will check my camera bags sizes.. Its only a lowpro over the shoulder bag, I think its the aw300. (pretty small) .. Air france has a 12kg limit on hand luggage. so I was wondering if I was going to be able to get my cloths in another bag, maybe a laptop back etc and forget baggage completely? - What do you think? (oh, btw, im only going for the weekend)


 
Only *one* piece of hand luggage is allowed, so you will have to fit eceryhting in a single bga: camera, lens(es), accessories, clothes..


----------



## ShaCow (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh right, only one?

http://www.airfrance.co.uk/GB/en/co...BV_EngineID=ccdcadeefkiiklhcefecekedgfndgfo.0

I thought I could take my camera bag, and stuff my cloths in a laptop bag


----------



## Steph (Jun 24, 2008)

ShaCow said:


> Oh right, only one?
> 
> http://www.airfrance.co.uk/GB/en/co...BV_EngineID=ccdcadeefkiiklhcefecekedgfndgfo.0
> 
> I thought I could take my camera bag, and stuff my cloths in a laptop bag


 
Last time I took the plane from a UK airport (to Canada) was in October last year and only one piece of hand luggage was allowed for security reasons. Maybe double check with Air France and the airport you will be flying from just to make sure.


----------



## Garbz (Jun 24, 2008)

I've never been pulled up for carrying a camera bag in addition to my normal hand luggage.


----------



## JHF Photography (Jun 25, 2008)

i just flew last month for vacation. You're allowed one carry-on bag and one personal item (such as a purse, laptop case, camera bag, etc.). Both items have to meet the size requirements, but it essentially means that you can carry two bags on-board.

From the Air France site:


> *1 piece of baggage (measuring a maxi of 55 cm, 35 cm, 25 cm *) including a garment bag*
> *+ 1 accessory (examples: handbag, laptop computer, camera, etc)*
> weighing a *total of 12 kg*
> 
> ...


 

And from the airline I just flew, Delta (It just says it a bit clearer):




> You can carry on *one bag* plus *one personal item* per passenger as long as it:
> Weighs less than 40 pounds (18 kg).
> Does not exceed 45 inches when you total length plus width plus height.
> Fits easily in our SizeCheck® unit (approximately 22"x14"x9").
> ...


 


P.S.   HAVE FUN!!


----------



## amara_shadow (Jun 25, 2008)

I am glad that I found this thread, as I am travelling to Edinburgh in 4 weeks time, and will be taking my camera and lenses with me too. 

It sounds like I should be fine taking my camera bag (a small shoulder LowePro one) and my other backpack. Might pay to check with the airline first, but I remember my friend taking her video camera bag with her last time. Worst comes to worst, I put the camera bag inside my other bag.


----------

